

To Hold Women Back, Keep Treating Them Like Men - riqbal
https://hbr.org/2015/07/to-hold-women-back-keep-treating-them-like-men

======
dudul
Probably the most sensible article about sex (and not gender) differences that
I have read in a long time.

The way school treats little boys is especially frightening to me as an
immigrant living in the US (by that I mean that I was used to a very different
system as a kid/teenager). Instead of recognizing that boys and girls _do_
behave differently and have different needs we force feed a unique
system/method down everyone's throat, and it happens that this system is built
around little girls (I never thought that the strong majority of female
teachers may be the reason, very good point made in the article). Boys who
can't adapt are just diagnosed - so that the parents don't feel like they
screwed up something - and drugged.

This is really sad. I'll be downvoted by feminists, but I'm more chocked by
the way we ruin generations of little boys than by the way women are treated
some workplaces.

~~~
keithflower
Your comments about ADHD are completely wrong, as any parent of a child (male
or female) with a bonafide diagnosis of the disorder (or adult with the
disorder) can tell you.

